# Bored To Death



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 15, 2007)

Top 9 Physical Transformations For Film


9. Sylvester Stallone - Cop Land

stallone
*img201.imageshack.us/img201/4733/stallonety2.th.jpg

Stallone shocked everyone by actually attempting to act in cop land, and while that may have failed he did manage to do one impressive thing - lose some muscle and gain some fat. He had to put on 40lbs/2.8 stone (that’s roughly the weight of one of his nipples on a cold day).



8. Renee Zellwegger - Bridget Jones: The Edge Of Reason
*img137.imageshack.us/img137/6879/renee1kd5.jpg

renee

Renee gained 28lbs/2 stone for the film, mastered the english accent and went to advanced pouting classes. It also seems that her hair became hay-like and her breasts quadrupled in size.



7. Eric Bana - Chopper
*img133.imageshack.us/img133/3411/ericbnait8.th.jpg

Now that’s what i call a transformation - i honestly wouldn’t have known it was the same person. Bana gained 30lbs/2.1 stone, spent 4 hours per day on set having **** tattoos applied to his body and even spent a few days with the real chopper in the name of research.



6. Jared Leto - Chapter 27
*img136.imageshack.us/img136/6820/jaredletoeg8.jpg

leto

I actually think he looks better when he’s rotund.

He gained a ginormous 62lbs/4.4 stone as preparation for the film chapter 27 (that’s probably the first and last time you’ll hear of that movie) and said he did it by eating pizza every single day, a result of which was daily vomit burps.



5. Matt Damon - Courage Under Fire
*img144.imageshack.us/img144/5270/mattdatq8.jpg

This one really gives me the creeps. How ill does he look on the right?

He had to lose 40lbs/2.8 stone for the film and damaged his health so much that he needed medical supervision for months afterwards.



4. Ed Norton - American History xX
*img151.imageshack.us/img151/6233/ednortones1.th.jpg

norton

Possibly the scariest transformation to date, Norton gained 30lbs/2.1 stone prior to filming american history x and went to the gym a lot. Additionally he taught himself how to grimace like a nazi, applied a fake swastika to his chest and shaved his head.

The result?

One of the most powerful performances ever in one of the darkest films since bmx bandits.

3. Hilary Swank - Boys Don’t Cry


this is hilary swank….




swankg

this is also hilary swank…
*img85.imageshack.us/img85/3580/hilary2ks2.gif

swankb

Confused? Me too. She prepared for the film by living as a bloke for a month - her breasts were bound with tape to hide her curves and she wore socks down the front of her trousers to accentuate her non-penis. Her neighbours apparently thought her brother had been visiting for the past few weeks.

On top of that, it’s a ****ing brilliant performance. If you aint seen it i suggest you do, just not during a first date.



2. Robert De Niro - Raging Bull
*img183.imageshack.us/img183/9400/robertxr1.jpg

When it comes to method acting you can’t beat de niro. For cape fear he had a dentist crack his teeth to make his character look more believable, prior to taxi driver he worked 12 hour shifts in a new york cab to get into the role, he learned to play the saxophone before starting filming on new york, new york…. It goes on and on.

But the reason for his inclusion in this list is awesome weight gain during raging bull. Forget gaining weight in between projects, bobby put on a massive 60lbs/4.2 stone whilst filming in order to play an ageing jake la motta, and this was after training like a madman in order to play the younger boxer.



1. Christian Bale - Machinist/Batman Begins
*img184.imageshack.us/img184/3999/christanyo5.jpg

Holy ****, this guy’s committed to the point of insanity. A clear winner.

In 2004 (apparently in only a few months) he lost a whopping 63lbs/4.5 stone for his role as an insomniac in the machinist. His co-stars have since claimed that he was even eager to lose more weight during filming and had to be stopped by the director.

As if that wasn’t enough he then immediately had to stuff his face in order to play Batman. He gained, in the space of 6 months, a ridiculous 100lbs/7 stone! How do you do that? Over a stone a month?! Must’ve been tricky finding time to get down the gym in between shoving chicken down his gullet and sitting on the toilet.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 15, 2007)

*Warning Some Inappropriate pic's in the post, might not be suitable for all ages*



@NIGHTMARE
Please remove the hilary swank pic, its a overkill for a tech forum rest all are fine


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 15, 2007)

i think nothing nude  man if any thing wrong with hilary swank pic so mod plz remove that pic fine


----------



## rockthegod (Oct 15, 2007)

Damn !!! Nightmare as I was browsing through ur pot frm top and goin to bottom, I was thinking "wtf, where is THE MACHINIST and the legendary Christian Bale ?"... finally found the list good when saw its No. 1 ...  Its been said, that he was only eating a tuna and an apple a day.. and smoked lots of cigarettes to keep down his feeling of hunger... holy s**t  .... that man is not only an excellent actor but truly dedicated.... 

I have rated THE MACHINIST as one of the excellently crafted horror films ever made not only because of Christian Bale but of the pain and insanity the movie portrays so brilliantly ... 

Also Raging Bull is freakin f***in brilliant.... De Niro @ his peak of acting with taxi Driver and this movie....


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 15, 2007)

nothing wrong with that pic unless if some 13 year old kid have a peek at it  so i suggest its not a good pic here . . . coz lot of kids hang around in this forum.  . . 

so mods . .


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 15, 2007)

Christian Bale is truly *the Physical actor*. I have seen a few movies of his & for each movies he transformed his body into something suiting very well with the role....damn, The prestige is worth watching.


----------



## shantanu (Oct 15, 2007)

try not to post this kind of semi-adult content.. pic removed


----------



## iMav (Oct 15, 2007)

things ppl do for a living


----------



## lalam (Oct 15, 2007)

Cool post man well wow!!!


----------



## shantanu (Oct 15, 2007)

no one asks for any BS in this thread..


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 15, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> no one asks for any BS in this thread..


BS???


----------



## RCuber (Oct 15, 2007)

^^ Bull Sh!t


----------



## vish786 (Oct 15, 2007)

wat the hell... i didnt take a look at Hilary Swank other pic.... just private message me the link where u uploaded.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 15, 2007)

^^me too.please.I think 20 is old enough to have a look at these pics.And besides hilary swank aint that 'swanky' either.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 15, 2007)

send me link for swank


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 15, 2007)

its nt fair ............... when i asked for that link .... MY POST WAS MODERATED ............... nw wat bout the others ????? Mujhme kya kami hai ??


----------



## vish786 (Oct 15, 2007)

harryneopotter said:
			
		

> its nt fair ............... when i asked for that link .... MY POST WAS MODERATED ............... nw wat bout the others ????? Mujhme kya kami hai ??



ur still a kid


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 15, 2007)

NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> i think nothing nude  man if any thing wrong with hilary swank pic so mod plz remove that pic fine


abey hilary gayi bhaad mein tu apna avatar hata yaar


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 15, 2007)

^^yaar apna photo lagana mana hai kya?lol.(no offence meant)


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 15, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> ur still a kid



Can u tell me in which republic country a 21 yr and 4 months old person is considered as a KID ???????? 

 I didnt knew that indian constitution has changed its defination of ADULTS ...........


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 15, 2007)

harryneopotter said:
			
		

> Can u tell me in which republic country a 21 yr and 4 months old person is considered as a KID ????????
> 
> I didnt knew that indian constitution has changed its defination of ADULTS ...........


he is joking


----------



## slash_89 (Oct 15, 2007)

Swanks got the stuff alright

PM the link plz guys.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 15, 2007)

harryneopotter uncle maaf kar do baccha hai.


----------



## vish786 (Oct 15, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> he is joking


i'm serious, he had discussion in some thread, which mentioned something like he's a school/P U kid. 

Now dont ask me which thread it was.


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 15, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> i'm serious, he had discussion in some thread, which mentioned something like he's a school/P U kid.
> 
> Now dont ask me which thread it was.




   Plz show some heavenly grace on me and tell which thread was it ? ...........


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 15, 2007)

he already metioned that dont ask for that thread.
par yaar batao yoh sahi,21 saal ke schoolboy ki kahani i mean thread.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 15, 2007)

Vish bro you are confusing harry potter and harryneopotter.

the post was


			
				harry potter said:
			
		

> I am 13 and i am in 8th std. btw, i am gold medalist . I have won 3 gold medals in macmillan international assesments for indian schools
> 
> 
> TRUE, I myself am a C and c++ programmer.



thread:Re: Mera Bharat Mahaaan , per download speed kam

I hope all the confusion is clear now.Now bring on the pics. for the men here..lol.


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 15, 2007)

haan ... pata to chale ki main achanak 4 saal peeche kaise pahunch gaya ?????? Flashback in real life ...................!!!!!!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 15, 2007)

Big big confusion.
i also read that thread but just didnt remember.


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 15, 2007)

how can some one miss NEO .... THE ONE ..........haha ........ so i think the confusion is over now ............ so where is the link dude ......!!!!!!!!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 15, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Vish bro you are confusing harry potter and harryneopotter.
> 
> the post was
> 
> ...


abey yeh vish,harry potter,harryneopotter sab ek jaise hi lagte hai


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 15, 2007)

harryneopotter said:
			
		

>


kya hua?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 15, 2007)

he wants to be different lol.
samjha kar na.


----------



## shantanu (Oct 15, 2007)

moved to chit-chat and closed ,,, unnecessary


----------

